
Rich-markdown-editor: react Dropbox Paper clone - rgbrgb
https://github.com/outline/rich-markdown-editor
======
andridk
I wish there was a demo of this somewhere without having to create an account.
Hard to evaluate an editor component without one.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Not the op, but similar:
[https://prosemirror.net/examples](https://prosemirror.net/examples)

That's what it's based off of,and I think I found my next editor for a
project. It's pretty sleek.

~~~
slantyyz
OP looks like it's based on Prosemirror:

"A React and Prosemirror based editor that powers Outline.."

FWIW: I was researching editors that supported live Markdown shortcuts
(similar to Dropbox Paper) a while back, and found these alternatives to
ProseMirror:

HyperMD: [https://laobubu.net/HyperMD](https://laobubu.net/HyperMD) \-- based
on CodeMirror

Quill Markdown Shortcuts: [https://github.com/patleeman/quill-markdown-
shortcuts](https://github.com/patleeman/quill-markdown-shortcuts) \- plugin
for Quill.js

Both have their pluses and minuses. I found HyperMD to be too heavy and opted
for Quill + Quill Markdown Shortcuts for my project.

------
pdepip
I use this for a short-cut driven note-taking app I've built,
[https://mmap.it](https://mmap.it). Excited to see it get some recognition,
it's by far the best wysiwyg editor I've found. Best of luck with outline!

~~~
abathur
The current title calls it a "react Dropbox Paper clone". Since you use it,
I'm curious if you have a sense of how close it gets, and what the gaps are?

~~~
pdepip
Full disclosure: I don't have a ton of experience with Dropbox Paper. From
what I've seen there aren't many gaps. There are a few markdown elements in
paper that I think have cleaner styling (i.e. lists). I also prefer the
automatic syntax highlighting and table UI with dropbox paper. That being
said, as far as inline markdown editors go, they are quite close.

------
jaden
Based on the URL of getoutline.com I was hoping it would be an alternative to
Workflowy or Dynalist. I wish there were more web outliners.

But for a self-hosted markdown wiki, this looks great. A local authentication
option would make it even better (currently uses Slack or Google OAuth).

~~~
23462083
Is this actually a self-hosted markdown wiki? The description of the
repository makes it sound like this is just the editor. The actual "wiki" part
doesn't seem like it is open source/self-hosted, you have to use their
website.

~~~
akbo
This is the corresponding wiki, which is also apparently open source and can
be self-hosted and lives in the same GitHub org as the editor:
[https://github.com/outline/outline](https://github.com/outline/outline)

~~~
detaro
Not open source, but fairly freely usable, just don't offer it as a paid
service to others:
[https://github.com/outline/outline/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/outline/outline/blob/master/LICENSE)

------
andrethegiant
The best markdown editor component I've found so far is tail.writer[1] – full-
featured and has many themes, including one that looks just like GitHub's
comment box.

[1]
[https://github.pytes.net/tail.writer/](https://github.pytes.net/tail.writer/)

~~~
anchpop
There are two useful features I've found to be rare among markdown editors:

1) Inline application of markup. Discord does this for example. If you write
_text like this_ , the message preview retains the '*'s, but the text inside
is italisized.

2) Persistence of text formatting when pasting from rich text. Roam Research
does this. If I'm copying-and-pasting some rich text with e.g. a link in it,
the link will be converted to the markdown format and then pasted.

I think to have a truly great markdown editor you need both of these things,
but I've never seen an open source one with support for both. I've had a mind
to find one and implement them myself, I might try that with tail.writer.

~~~
galacticdessert
Something like SimpleMDE ( [https://simplemde.com/](https://simplemde.com/) )
?

~~~
edjroot
EasyMDE is the active fork.

[https://github.com/Ionaru/easy-markdown-
editor](https://github.com/Ionaru/easy-markdown-editor)

------
revskill
I used this for my blogging platform at
[https://mdxblog.now.sh](https://mdxblog.now.sh).

But i wish it could integrate MDX content, too, so that we could get live
React component, too.

------
breytex
This is indeed the best markdown wysiwyg experience I have ever had. Good job
@the authors, and thanks for open sourcing!

------
terpimost
How about search in Outline? What’s behind it?

~~~
criddell
I'd never heard of Outline before but when I clicked through to their site, it
looks very interesting. It looks like it's half wiki and half Evernote (ie a
wiki organized into notebooks).

 _Outline_ is a terrible name for it though.

